# Best All Mountain boards?



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

My choices would be NS SL-R, Ride Machete LE, Bateleon Goliath/Jam, or Lib Trice C2 BTX


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

Not trying to ride Burton's massively "overy-hyped" cock, but I love my 2010 Custom V-Rocker.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

lib tech trs, gnu riders choice, burton custom, neversummer sl-r


----------



## bufo (Feb 1, 2008)

I love my K2 Darkstar


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Texas Exclusive said:


> Not trying to ride Burton's massively "overy-hyped" cock, but I love my 2010 Custom V-Rocker.


<3 my custom v-rocker as well


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

ride antic


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

i really enjoyed my burton custom as well


----------



## deerpark30 (Jun 27, 2009)

Burton duece


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Another vote for the T.Rice C2 BTX.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

ride society
i looove mine


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

*Burton:*

Custom V-Rocker or next year's Flying-V

Custom X: Only if you are an advanced rider

Hero

*Ride:*

Machete: Again, for advanced riders

DH or DH 2: The DH is normal camber and DH2 is low-pro rocker

*K2:*

Turbo Dream

Zero

Slayblade

*Lib Tech:
*
Banana Magic <---super sick board

Skate Banana

TRice C2 BTX

*GNU:*

Rider's Choice

Rossignol:

Angus

One Mag


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

K2 VVV (forgot the two other v's) Rocker is awesome! I demo'd it at Bear mountain a couple months ago!

check out the vids about it!

YouTube - OfficialSportChalet's Channel


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

mellybelly said:


> K2 V Rocker is awesome! I demo'd it at Bear mountain a couple months ago!
> 
> check out the vids about it!
> 
> YouTube - OfficialSportChalet's Channel


K2 V Rocker? 

Are you just trying to push your site without much knowledge about the things you speak about?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

woops not at all - forgot the two other V's 
corrected the post.
thought the video was pretty cool.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

mellybelly said:


> woops not at all - forgot the two other V's
> corrected the post.
> thought the video was pretty cool.


Oh, okay.

That one is actually called the WWW Rocker. World Wide Weapon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah the vid talks about that and the Va Va Voom - that's the one i demo'd it was pretty smooth.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

mellybelly said:


> yeah the vid talks about that and the Va Va Voom - that's the one i demo'd it was pretty smooth.


Oh yea, the Va Va Voom is cool too


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

I really enjoyed the Custom, not too great of a fan of the custom v (just preference though)

The lib tech trs is also pretty sick, alot of fun to ride with enough power to rocketboost yourself off of some pretty big kickers

the k2 believer is also alot of fun, that flatline tech is pretty cool. 

I have all of these boards available at my website at some pretty decent discounts. You should take a look if you are in the market. Snowboards and skis on sale! 25%-30% off

btw leo at the 2011 demo did you get a chance to ride one of the flying v models? pretty dope I might add


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

norge87 said:


> I really enjoyed the Custom, not too great of a fan of the custom v (just preference though)
> 
> The lib tech trs is also pretty sick, alot of fun to ride with enough power to rocketboost yourself off of some pretty big kickers
> 
> ...


Oh yea, I gave the Custom Flying-V and Easy Livin Flying-V great reviews. I was very impressed with the Custom Flying-V. I'm trying to acquire that board as my next setup if I can't get the Banana Magic for cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

the easy livin flyin v was more of a fave than the custom flying v. I felt it was more responsive and less "boat-like" if you know what i mean


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Easy Livin was definitely a kick ass board. Thing is, the Custom is cheaper and I am perfectly fine with that board


----------



## bufo (Feb 1, 2008)

I demo-ed the Easy Livin a couple of weeks ago. I have a hard time calling that one an all-mountain board. Maybe I should have given it more time since it was my first time on a rockered board. That board is really fun to mess around with, but I felt a lot more stable with my Darkstar. I saw suggestions for the K2 WWW... isn't that a park board?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

bufo said:


> I demo-ed the Easy Livin a couple of weeks ago. I have a hard time calling that one an all-mountain board. Maybe I should have given it more time since it was my first time on a rockered board. That board is really fun to mess around with, but I felt a lot more stable with my Darkstar. I saw suggestions for the K2 WWW... isn't that a park board?


For all mountain, the K2 Turbo Dream is their best rocker. The WWW is a park board with their Jib Rocker which is higher than their All-Mountain rockers.

This year was my firs time on rockers as well. Definitely takes some adjustments. The Easy Livin Flying V without a doubt killed the slopes. It isn't a true rocker, there is a camber under your feet with the Flying V. Plus Burton makes one of the most mellow rockers out there. You definitely should ride it more if you have the chance. I took a good 3 runs on that thing. I didn't want to get off of it lol


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

*LT TRice 2010*

*Agree with TRice C2BTX*. 5 days straight in Tahoe was pure joy. I will be writing a full review soonish. Stability/control at high speed, nimble in trees and moguls - carving felt like it was an extension of my body. Also, _personal opinion_: I think the graphics are some of the classiest in the Lib Tech line-up, and on par with any other brand (I like Forum's crisp simplicity, though I am not a fan of capita/nitro's graffiti style)

-J


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

JonesyMalone said:


> *Agree with TRice C2BTX*. 5 days straight in Tahoe was pure joy. I will be writing a full review soonish. Stability/control at high speed, nimble in trees and moguls - carving felt like it was an extension of my body. Also, _personal opinion_: I think the graphics are some of the classiest in the Lib Tech line-up, and on par with any other brand (I like Forum's crisp simplicity, though I am not a fan of capita/nitro's graffiti style)
> 
> -J


Yea, 2011 Lib Techs look much better. The Banana Magic from this year was uuuuggglly.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

JonesyMalone said:


> *Agree with TRice C2BTX*. 5 days straight in Tahoe was pure joy. I will be writing a full review soonish. Stability/control at high speed, nimble in trees and moguls - carving felt like it was an extension of my body. Also, _personal opinion_: I think the graphics are some of the classiest in the Lib Tech line-up, and on par with any other brand (I like Forum's crisp simplicity, though I am not a fan of capita/nitro's graffiti style)
> 
> -J


I'm going to have to agree 100%!!! I just rode my Rice 157 C2 for the first time on Friday and it seemed like it laughed at anything I could throw at it! I never really could warm up to my 154 TRS btx in hairy high speed situations, so it appears C2 is the real deal. BTW, I'm 5'5" 170.

danm


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

I am really looking into the NS Legacy-r(got huge feet) 

ANy opinions

Never Summer Snowboards offers Never Summer 2010 Legacy-R Snowboards at Buy Snow your source for snowboards


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

didnt like the ride dh2
thinking of goin NS myself


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ride Machete


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Got Wood?*

Arbor snowboards are beautiful made and ride so well. I've haven't heard a single complaint about their boards. I've made the switch to Arbor after decades of riding Burton and Forum.
ARBOR Snowboards on Sale at Suburban Blend


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

so after reading this, the suggested ALL MOUNTAIN boards with regular camber seem to be just the Custom Burton and DH Ride?????


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

and btw, a friend of mine today was suggested by his instructor to get the Ride Concept TMS


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

lorcar said:


> and btw, a friend of mine today was suggested by his instructor to get the Ride Concept TMS


If you can find one 

They discontinued the Concept line for 2011. Older Concepts are slim pickings. Great board though :thumbsup:

Ride Snowboards


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

how much difference does size matter for all mountain boards? should you get one based on the mfgs sizing chart on weight or something a little smaller?


----------



## Funkyhog (Feb 21, 2010)

*Burton custom x*

I saw someone else mention the Burton custom x.
What do you guys think about it? And would it be classified as an all-mountain board?


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Funkyhog said:


> I saw someone else mention the Burton custom x.
> What do you guys think about it? And would it be classified as an all-mountain board?


Custom X would be closer to the freeride spectrum of All Mountain and would be an advanced rider board.


----------



## kquan (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry for all your Burton large Coorporate hippies, but the Custom X is a piece of magic! Many boards are about 75 to 100 cheaper, that may feel the same, but not at the same concistancey on as many surfaces. The Custom X IMO sticks to everything and the EST actually makes a difference. If im correct, I believe that the screws going directly fron the bindings into the board, instead of through a plastic plate increases the feel for the board. Also its weight, and its response is of no other than the T6.

Go out and get the custom x!


----------



## Funkyhog (Feb 21, 2010)

So being somewhat of a new snowboarder I don't know much about this stuff.
On directional boards such as the custom x, how hard Is it to ride switch?


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

Leo said:


> If you can find one
> 
> They discontinued the Concept line for 2011. Older Concepts are slim pickings. Great board though :thumbsup:
> 
> Ride Snowboards



he actually bought it with Ride Alpha mvnt bindings and salomon boots: 785 euro!
Why do they discontinue it?


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

And I am surprised none mentioned the Nitro Team, because here in Italy they usually compare it to the Custom


----------



## adam2433 (Dec 31, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> Arbor snowboards are beautiful made and ride so well. I've haven't heard a single complaint about their boards. I've made the switch to Arbor after decades of riding Burton and Forum.
> ARBOR Snowboards on Sale at Suburban Blend


i just picked up a 2010 Arbor Element and love it. Although i am coming from a Burton Clash so anything would have been a big step up.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

lorcar said:


> he actually bought it with Ride Alpha mvnt bindings and salomon boots: 785 euro!
> Why do they discontinue it?


I forgot which board replaced it, but I have no idea why it was discontinued. The new board is basically and upgraded version of it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Bataleon Jam/Goliath/Riot, NS SL-R/Heritage-R, Arbor Element/Coda, Ride Society/Concept TMS, Lib T.Rice C2, K2 Turbo Dream


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Leo said:


> I forgot which board replaced it, but I have no idea why it was discontinued. The new board is basically and upgraded version of it.


Not to thread jack (although I am), but I assume that means they're getting rid of the Yukon as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2009)

Texas Exclusive said:


> Not trying to ride Burton's massively "overy-hyped" cock, but I love my 2010 Custom V-Rocker.




I also like my Custom V Rocker


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Bataleon Jam/Goliath/Riot, NS SL-R/Heritage-R, Arbor Element/Coda, Ride Society/Concept TMS, Lib T.Rice C2, K2 Turbo Dream


aren't the NS with Rocker/Camber instead of traditional Camber???


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

SHOTGUNABEER said:


> I am looking for a new all mountain board for next season, i have only looked into NS boards so far and was looking for some more suggestions on boards. p.s:i can do my own research on the board. Thanks in advance.


BURTON HERO CHECK IT!!


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Leo said:


> Yea, 2011 Lib Techs look much better. The Banana Magic from this year was uuuuggglly.


What about the Skunk Apes? Is this mostly for powder or what? This used to be part of the Hard Carving Free Style series right?


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

rasmasyean said:


> What about the Skunk Apes? Is this mostly for powder or what? This used to be part of the Hard Carving Free Style series right?


Skunk Apes are C2 for '11 I believe... so should be great for the BIGFOOT hard charger all over the mountain... not just powder!


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I know BurtonAvenger gave a really good review on the K2 Darkstar. Why was it only mentioned (subtly, I might add) only twice. Is it really not that great?


----------



## boardaddict (Mar 4, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> I know BurtonAvenger gave a really good review on the K2 Darkstar. Why was it only mentioned (subtly, I might add) only twice. Is it really not that great?



Not that it means much but I love mine.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 3, 2010)

Burton Joystick. not many people consider it or even know about it, its a v-rocker board similar to the hero but stiffer. also similar to the custom but is less expensive. you can get them for $300 right now. 
another good choice would be the operator. very similar to the Joystick but a little stiffer and is cambered.


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

I definetly second Arbor. They make great all around boards. I just got the new Draft and it carves wonderfully. 

Also, I hear nothing but great things about: K2 Darkstar and Flow Quantum. Both are regular camber though, if that is your thing. 

Someone mentioned Ride Machete before. I dont know much about it, but it placed 10 i think in the 09 Good wood test, so its probably a solid board


----------



## selp (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a sapient pnb2 and I love my board. 
I have used 2 sapient boards and I have truly fell in love with them.
They are great boards and certainly fall in the quality category.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> I know BurtonAvenger gave a really good review on the K2 Darkstar. Why was it only mentioned (subtly, I might add) only twice. Is it really not that great?


It's probably because the Darkstar is actually billed as a park board (if you check out k2's website, it's under park boards). Possibly partially because the name is so similar to the Parkstar, too :laugh:


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

Bataleon The Jam


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

i am glad I just bought the K2 podium and none mentioned it :-(


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ride Antic?? haha I love mine!


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

Another Custom-X vote. Funny thing about this board, every person I have lent it to for a ride ends up loving it and plans to buy one. I can't say enough about the speed and stability of the board.


----------

